# Coralline algae such a drag



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello to everyone..  ...My first time posting here as my problem with coralline on my new used 210g (replacing my 100g) tank overflow boxes is driving me crazy and has forced me out of being a closet forumer :x . The tank was just a steal I got tank stand canopy and currently has VHO lighting installed in the canopy for 600 bucks. Now I am making up for the saving in money by paying with sweat.

So really the only thing I can find on how to remove this pest is with vinegar and lots of scrubbing. Well for the first day I used razor and got all of it off the glass no problem but then moved onto the overflow boxes. I started with vinegar and a scrub pad which got completely destroyed from the algae. I also tried to use a razor but after one scratch of the plastic I put the blade away. So today (the second day) after trying boiled water a suggestion from another site with no resolve. I decided to try and work a little smarter and got my battery powered sander and scrub pad (same as algae pad) so after about an hour I have got no where. So I am wondering if anyone else had any ideas or things they had had some success with.

Also if I remember correctly the coralline is basically limestone and will just raise the PH similar to Texas holly rock. Will the coralline eventually fall off/dissolve? Would like to thank anyone for any help they give me in advance.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Fill the tank, dump in a gallon of vinegar (maybe more depending on how high your pH is to start with), and wait. The acidic conditions will dissolve the calcium in the coralline algae. If that doesn't work, you can always add muriatic acid if you feel brave enough to mess with it. Acid buffer would also be a somewhat more expensive method of accomplishing the same thing. It should loosen up within a week. I'm converting one of my old reef tanks to fw this week. I filled the tank with water a few days ago and figured I'd work on scratching off coralline this weekend. I know it's not so attractive, but it's really not going to hurt anything. There's not THAT much calcium in it, especially not after you've treated the tank with something more acidic.

Barbie


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I never attack the old algae... in fresh water, it just flakes off and at most, there might be a slight white deposit left over and that I might scrape off with a pot scrubber and vinegar, but usually I ignore it.


----------



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

Well Poo. I was trying to avoid that as I am sanding the stand down to stain it a different color and it has bulkheads so it would need to be on the stand. Hmmm....wait I can probably flip the bulk heads around and keep it sealed that way and continue with the stand. Alright Home Depot here I come. Darn it I need a power head too. Is the something I need to do to clean out the vinegar other than just flushing it out?

Thank you Barbie for the help even though it was something I was trying to avoid doing but I guess I will have to. Oh well, better than scrubbing for hours and not putting a dent in it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Not sure how bad the problem is, but I am with Number6. Just fill the tank with water and set it up. Over the course a few weeks, the algae will come off and you will be free of coraline. Just vacuum the flakes with water changes.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

You can always just take the bulkhead off and not fill it past the overflow teeth, also . I don't know that you have to circulate the water, as long as you stir it well. These guys are right, the stuff really will just flake off and disappear in a short amount of time, but if you're working on a new set up and really need it pristine immediately, soaking it with a mild acid solution is going to be the quickest method that requires the least amount of elbow grease .

Barbie


----------



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

Well i am going ahead with the fill/vinegar method. I need the coralline gone since I am planning on making a DIY background. I have yet to figure out if I am going to cover the overflows yet so I would rather get it cleaned just incase. I also didnâ€™t go for the power head due to price since I also have yet to decide if I will do some DIY UGJs. You know decisions are hard with this being my second big tank kind of want to get everything done now and not put it all together and think man I really should have done.... That is what I did with my 100g always thinking man I should have done this and would really like to do that but with nowhere to put the fish other than new rock placement and changing out fish due to many fry nothing has changed since I first put it together. I appreciate all the help and ideas from everyone though. :wink:


----------



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

Well i actually have it completely filled and ended up with 3 Gallons of vinegar been about a day now and it is coming off but still getting soaked as some of it is persistant but when i those it there is a sort of slimy/algae feel so it is working.


----------



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

For those that are reading for the info. Here is the update. The vinegar worked great but it took more than one gallon for the 210g tank I ended up with 3 gallons of vinegar and a cheapy $20 submersible power head. I went with the power head because after it sat overnight with no water flow I couldnâ€™t smell the vinegar on the water. Iâ€™m not a chemistry wiz at all but I think the vinegar and water were separating and the vinegar would sit on the bottom of the tank. After I put the power head I could always smell it. I placed the power head in the bottom of the tank. There were a lot of algae on the overflows and today after 5 days it has all come off. Every morning I would scrub it with a soft bristle brush and then again after I got home and before I went to bed. You could just use your hand to scrub it and then you can actually feel the coralline getting dissolved. So thank you very much Barbie it worked out great now to python all the junk that settled on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

I've used elbow grease on coralline a time or two. Vinegar is by far my preferred method now, hehe.

Barbie


----------



## EVoLGRiMM (Oct 10, 2008)

I used an electric sander with a scrub brush and vinegar. After I realized I was getting no where I decided to seek help here. I am glad I did as the filling waiting and scrubbing in between worked wonders and a lot less sweat. :thumb:


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

If all else fails get yourself 4 plecos. They love algae and will keep your tank clean.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Denny said:


> If all else fails get yourself 4 plecos. They love algae and will keep your tank clean.


Plecos will not touch coralline algae, which grows in saltwater setups and is more akin to a thin layer of calcerous stone than a green plant.


----------

